# Apache 700 Tow Bar Pics Please



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

I'd be very grateful if someone would post a few pics of a tow bar that has been fitted to an Apache 700 2007 onwards model.

Also, if you were able to provide any info on impact on front / rear axle weights that would be very helpful!

Thinking about finally having one fitted to pull small trailer behind on our travels.

Many thanks,

Timotei


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Tim..
PM me with your email.. I have some pics I just took of a PWS towbar fitted to our 2012 apache 700 for you.

steve


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Steve,

PM sent,

T


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Thanks to Steve for all his help.

I'd still love to hear from anyone who has had a tow bar fitted to the Apache 700, particularly a 2007 - 2009 model with the transverse rear locker door.

Also interested in the quality / price of the tow bar, e.g. where purchased, did it rust after fitting etc.

Many thanks,

Tim


----------

